# Train Rite Electric release



## Eric Fryer (May 23, 2006)

Does anyone have any hands on experience with the Train Rite electric releases? Whats the skinny?


----------



## Joe Dutro (Nov 20, 2007)

Eric- The TrainRite Releases are a great release. They have a safety. A real motor vs a servo. Very well built- like a tank. Not cheaply made.


----------



## MooseGooser (May 11, 2003)

I like mine....
Built like a tank..

No problems at all...
Well unless ya count Gooser bein confused with the transmitter.....:razz:


----------



## Joe Martin (Feb 1, 2006)

Great piece of equipment. Never had a misfire (unless you count the time I forgot to take off the safety). Also very easy to use in manual mode.

Joe


----------



## Eric Fryer (May 23, 2006)

Thanks for the comments guys...

Desire Dogs, PM sent your way


----------



## BILL NE NY (Aug 2, 2011)

I just installed on on my OLD ROTARY WINGER and it works great well built release and the primer shot to me sounds louder than the other launcher.If you have a old winger around a nice conversion.


----------



## Chris Rosier (Dec 27, 2008)

I agree with everyone else, great release. Functions well


----------



## Brant D. Keller (Sep 22, 2008)

Great release


----------



## GulfCoast (Sep 24, 2007)

Very nice release. Kinda big, but solid.


----------



## Elliott Labradors (May 19, 2009)

My favorite release, whether manual or electric.

Wally
.


----------



## rookie (Sep 22, 2003)

Eric Fryer said:


> Does anyone have any hands on experience with the Train Rite electric releases? Whats the skinny?


Eric
The trainrite release has a one year warranty. Should you have a problem and you need a repair it comes back to you with a brand new one year warranty just as if you bought it new. For your information we have very few repairs but we have made several up dates on the older releases. The early models did not have the step down release to use in the manual mode when shooting birds. If you have a chance take a look at our launchers and other products for dog training.
Warren Price
www.trainrite.net


----------



## ryoung (May 1, 2009)

A truely great release our club has switched to all train rite releases you can not do better


----------



## Kelly Greenwood (Dec 18, 2008)

Made some wingers with these and the Metamorphisis kit from Dogs Afield that throw a duck 40 yards. Love the ease of beng able to get the 209 primers out of the winger (much easier than the zinger). Have never had a hang up while trying to launch. I love the way ou can easily adjust the length of throw by sliding the release up or down on the leg. The whole unit is heavy duty.


----------



## fox river (Jun 18, 2011)

test test test


----------



## tleitch (Jan 29, 2009)

Where can i get a train rite release?


----------



## freezeland (Nov 1, 2012)

tleitch said:


> Where can i get a train rite release?


You can't right now, unless you find a used one in the classifieds. The company is being restructured right now.


----------



## Joe Dutro (Nov 20, 2007)

I have one brand new TrainRite Electronic/ Manual release that I would sell. Also have 2 pouches.


----------

